# Ive never been to a Furry convention b4



## RaptorArts (Oct 23, 2008)

*Will there ever be an Oregon Furry Convention?*

Reason being is that I've never been to a Furry convention b4 due to them being so dang far away and expensive I have had zero luck on going to any kind of convention. I wish there was one in Portland or Somewhere in Oregon. With the economy the way it is I just cant afford to leave town. How do you guys and gals do it?

I heard Seattle was going to do one but it got canceled. When will one ever open up for us in the North western states?

I would be a merchant dragon there. Selling or trying to sell my art. And enjoying the time spent 

I hear theres a place that can handle a huge group and they have rooms for rent too on the same premises. http://riverhouse.com/  Personally I have my Miffs about the place but thats just me. Its right here in town for me so that would be an awesome plus if one could be scheduled here!


----------



## RailRide (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.allfurfun.com/ (Spokane WA)
http://rainfurrest.org/ (Seattle WA)

http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html
Click on any pointer, top link is the con's page on Wikia, and the bottom link is the con's website.

---PCJ


----------



## RaptorArts (Oct 24, 2008)

Is there any way of getting one started in my home town? We have a huge airport in Redmond and plenty of places to hold an event.


----------



## Lazer (Oct 27, 2008)

RaptorArts said:


> Is there any way of getting one started in my home town? We have a huge airport in Redmond and plenty of places to hold an event.



 Really you'd have to look for more furs in the area, get the interest going, I'd start small, fur meets and hang outs just to get a feel for how many furs in the area are interested.. eh, I've never done it, but I'm just giving you some ideas


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, was going to say there are a few in WA...

Umm, really unless you start one yourself there probably won't be one anywhere near you 

Also, unless you have a lot of local Furs, or offer something Furs would be interested in, you are going to have a small turnout


----------



## RaptorArts (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I hope theres fellow furry artists in the Bend community also looking for fellow furs. I know i cant be the only 1. I hope im not the only one in central Oregon


----------



## huskyluv49 (Nov 20, 2008)

ima fur! and im in albany! so your not the only onneee =]


----------



## RaptorArts (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool to know 
But Albany 2.5 hours away *sighs* At least its a little better than Portland which is 3.25 hours away from bend.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, what I did is look into prices for other cons.  Ended up going to my first one as Califur 08.  Was a little pricey to get there, sure, but it was worth it.  Had a lot of fun, met a lot of people, etc.  So worse comes to worse, scrounge up some cash and take a trip down to Cali for a weekend.


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 23, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Really you'd have to look for more furs in the area, get the interest going, I'd start small, fur meets and hang outs just to get a feel for how many furs in the area are interested.. eh, I've never done it, but I'm just giving you some ideas



This is a very good idea. Get to know your local furry community, learn about what you could expect if you held a convention. Organize fur meets to see if you have a talent for it, and gauge interest.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 23, 2008)

and if you looking for a way to go to a convention out of state bus tickets... at tax time  and plan ahead


----------



## SethPup (Dec 2, 2008)

A convention in Portland, Oregon would be so awesome! I've never been to a con either so it would be really comforting going to one so close to home.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 3, 2008)

It is good to pull a group of local furs together. That is how I am planning the next AC trip. Basically, you find a group of furs who want to go and can financially commit. You select a con to shoot for, you save up...and the first thing you do is figure out what hotel you will stay in, how many will be in your group and get either a hotel or two to accomodate the party. You all share the cost of the hotel BTW.

You take care of hotel early. Then later on you either rent a vehicle and have people share the cost...or you all go in pile into one or two personal vehicles, and share the cost of gas, and try to have a good handful of good drivers.

That is the gist of how you start to plan.

I've got a group of around 6 or 7 (possibly eight) including myself...that will be going to AC09. Zeke and I got a reservation at a hotel already and another duo of our group will get the second hotel reservation. I've looked into vehicle rental places, and will be shooting to rent out a Passenger Van for my group. It's expensive but it's going to be better than what we did last time, which is rent out a car, take a personal car, and have two cars follow each other to Pittsburgh. That was very hard and stressful. I want to avoid that at all costs but if we have to, we will do it again. Trust me though, if you have a group of 6 to 7 people...get a big vehicle and split the cost.

With one big Passenger Van, we don't stress out the drivers and...we don't have the stress of keeping two vehicles together while driving. I had to work out getting someone old enough to rent it out who will be the main driver. Also it costs less for parking, and we know where to park to fit the vehicle. Also we are showing up one day early and leaving one day late so that our drivers get enough sleep. That was a big issue last AC...it will not be one this time around.

Sometime in May, the rental will be set up so ensure we have a two month buffer. I don't want them to run out of that kind of vehicle due to it being a holiday time (fourth of July). Other things that I have to do is ensure everyone pre-registers so that no one in my group at least has to deal with too much of a line. Also I need to ensure people know what to save up for so they have money to eat on. We will bring non-perishables because all the stores close early on the weekend...but you still need to be able to eat one good meal per day.

 That might give some of you an idea of how planning goes.

Another thing you can do is get a group of furs you have been in contact with for a while to allow you to come with them to a con they are going to. Even if they live far away, you can have it set up so that while they drive there, you get an airplane ticket, so that they can either come pick you up when you get there, or you can take some form of transportation that most airports have, to get to the hotel. Then you can stay with a few furs...and then just fly back after the con is over. IF you get tickets early with planes, it will cost less.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 4, 2008)

A furry close to me?  *sneaky face*

I've never been to one either, and I doubt I will for a while.


----------



## Qoph (Dec 4, 2008)

The problem for me isn't distance, it's whether I really want to go or not.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 5, 2008)

VandalPride said:


> The problem for me isn't distance, it's whether I really want to go or not.



That is something you will have to decide on your own. It comes down to, are you up for the experience? Will it mean anything to you? Do you think it will be worth it?

Also, are you willing to mingle if you do not have a group around you? If not you might not enjoy yourself if you are alone. If you have a group to meet up with it will make the experience much more enjoyable.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 10, 2009)

i have never been to one either


----------



## xx_haywire_xx (Oct 10, 2009)

me either! my parents frown upon it so i dont get far...


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 11, 2009)

i'm going to my first in less then less then a months time at RBW here in the UK


----------



## ntvinh986 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Will there ever be an Oregon Furry Convention?*



RaptorArts said:


> Reason being is that I've never been to a Furry convention b4 due to them being so dang far away and expensive I have had zero luck on going to any kind of convention. I wish there was one in Portland or Somewhere in Oregon. With the economy the way it is I just cant afford to leave town. How do you guys and gals do it?
> 
> I heard Seattle was going to do one but it got canceled. When will one ever open up for us in the North western states?
> 
> ...



Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


----------



## Daervhir (Oct 26, 2009)

What do you even do at one? I've never been to one. I don't know anyone in my area that is a fur...at least around my age...


----------



## Jelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow.
Holy damn.
Thread from 2008.

You go there and you buy shit, and you basically get blitzed with a bunch of people you only see at cons.

And that's basically what you do.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Will there ever be an Oregon Furry Convention?*



ntvinh986 said:


> Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.


 
Go to the introductory thread then, silly.


----------



## gritwivul (Nov 4, 2009)

Great post! It's very nice and userful. Thank you so much for your post.


----------



## Korukitsune (Mar 21, 2010)

If your still looking for a fur con in Oregon...There's one in La Pine in August.

http://campfiretails.org

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Might be going to my first one in June (Anthrocon in Pittsburgh). Hope to see a few friendly faces there


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 21, 2010)

i might try to go to the one in Indianapolis....if i'm still working and can afford it. then again with my luck i'll have to work when it's on.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

Going to one in june, Califur. It like 2 hours drive so not realy that far.
Just got a fursuit and it will be my first Con as well.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Going to one in june, Califur. It like 2 hours drive so not realy that far.
> Just got a fursuit and it will be my first Con as well.



Half an hour from Anthrocon and it's like 2 weeks after I graduate so it's just begging for me to go. Just turned 18 so it's gonna be a bit easier for me to get my licence to drive there myself (I got a big sidetracked from school so I couldn't get my permit and license sooner).


----------



## JDFox (Mar 21, 2010)

My first con is in October at Furfright, a bit weary of it to be honest since I wont have a fursuit yet.  But hopefully I can hook up with a veteran fursuiter to show me the ropes and to keep me safe from all the scary people....Oh wait we ARE the scary people!?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

JDFox said:


> My first con is in October at Furfright, a bit weary of it to be honest since I wont have a fursuit yet.  But hopefully I can hook up with a veteran fursuiter to show me the ropes and to keep me safe from all the scary people....Oh wait we ARE the scary people!?



Whats so scarry about a cute cuddly inocent animal that lures you in with those featuers, and then with out warning we....

Oh i see your point :grin:


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm going to FWA next year! ^^


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 23, 2010)

may go to 1 in kissimee just to see what its all about

but from my point of view ive been to so many things before some of them (like melee tournaments) are really my thing and now i go all the time other things (like yugioh tournaments) arent really my thing and i dont care for them even thon i ve been to one before its all about just trying it out


----------

